# My site is up and running



## shardsofxapril (May 12, 2005)

I finally got the ambition to purchase some webspace and design a webspace with the help of a fellow photographer.
tell me what you think all
www.tadashiphotography.com 


here is a link to my buddy's website too, he's working on it so it isn't complete
www.oashawa.com


----------



## AIRIC (May 14, 2005)

Both sites are nice to navigate. Great pics and I'm looking forward to checking back in the future


----------



## shardsofxapril (May 21, 2005)

thank you :-D


----------

